# Lowestoft Campsites



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Hi All

Looking for somewhere to stay for the Lowestoft Airshow in July.

All the sites in the books look to far out would like to find somewhere that you can see the flying display from site or within easy walking distance of town.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lowestoft camp site*

I'm gonna jump on your posting if I can. I am also looking for a site in Lowestoft for 11th August for the Jools holland concert and we don't want to drive to the venue (outdoor picnic concert).

Come on everyone where's the best site in Lowestoft????


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi theres a caravan club and a caravan and camping sites at kesslingland!! near lowesoft

ray

i am going cc site next friday week bank holiday  

:wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

CC Site at Kessingland

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/General/Search.htm?QUERY=lowestoft


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Hi Ray have you been to the CC site before?

Is it far out of town?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi RJH never been but I know the area, it must be 3 miles in to the centre of lowestoft from there.

Olley


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

RJA said:


> Hi Ray have you been to the CC site before?
> 
> Is it far out of town?


 its a bit off a walk 5 m to town ! :roll: but the sites great next to the sea [members only] you need something in town :wink:

ray


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi
As you can see I am a lowestoft resident. For a seaside town it is poorly served for camp sites. Kessingland CC site is a couple of miles south of Lowestoft and a brisk 30 minute walk to a good spot to watch the airshow.There used to be a campsite on the North Denes but this was closed by the council last year in their wisdom. On the Lowestoft northbound A12, just after the start of the dual carraigeway there is a cl. Again this is a brisk walk in to Lowestoft, Otherwise on the northbound coast road heading to Corton,which is quiet, you can find the odd pull in. Additionally at Corton is a rather pleasant camp site on the cliff tops. If any of this is of interest and you need more details just pm me.
In so far as the Jools Holland night is cocnerned this is at Somerleyton, about 5 miles out of lowestoft. Beyond the Somerleyton Estate is the small village and you should find an overnight spot somewhere within the village. Alternatively the estate has a big car park, with luck you may be allowed to overnight there. Hope this helps you both


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

thanks to you all for the info it looks like it will be the CC site and the long walk.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

If you cannot find anywhere in Lowestoft look at Belton Gorleston. There is a nice site called the The Wild Duck and a CCS called Swallow Park (or farm) run by Dotty, a super lady


stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RJA said:


> thanks to you all for the info it looks like it will be the CC site and the long walk.


Hi RJA,

The CC site at Kessing land is a lovely site, with a choice of two parts to find a pitch. There is a very good fish restuarant outside the gate (booking advised) and a pub which does the usual pub grub.

When we were last there the coastal path was closed in part, due to the dangers caused by erosion. Have you got bikes that you could use perhaps to cut down on the walking time to Lowestoft?

We really enjoyed our few days there, smack bang on the beach. 8)

J & R.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, If you want the airshow, there is always a good temporary Park `N Ride operated from the A12. Why not park and ride, does not matter where you stay around the area then. :lol: :lol: 
Malc

http://www.lowestoftairfestival.co.uk/map.asp


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Park and ride sounds a good idea..

Maybe even using public transport does anyone know if there will be a bus service running over the show days .


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/easterncounties/easterncounties/home/index.php

Depending on where you stay:

X1 from all points Peterboro-Kings Lynn-Dereham-Norwich-Acle-G Yarmouth-Lowestoft.
1 1A Martham-Winterton_Hemsby-Scratby-California_Caister on Sea-G Yarmouth-Gorleston-Hopton-Lowestoft.
X2 Norwich-Loddon-Hales-Beccles-Lowestoft.
99 Southwold-Pakefield-Lowestoft.

Just a few to look at if you are interested.

Malc


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like its going to be busy there that weekend , we are racing our boats there same weekend the pits are near the marina i think thats where we will be parked up all weekend lets hope we get the weather


----------



## RJA (May 13, 2005)

Hi Malc thanks for the time tables it opens up a lot more possibilities.


ciderdaze this is another reason for been down there for this weekend whats your boats name? 

We have guy from our area parks his boat in our works during the season. (heights of abraham)


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

My boat is ciderdaze, your man is Rupert i know him very well they own the park near you, were all racing in Lowestoft come and say hello if your there you will see my euromobil parked up always got the kettle on www.ciderdaze.co.uk


----------

